# What's the cheapest way to send money from the US to the Philippines?



## Mluck (Oct 9, 2016)

Besides Transferwise, because there is a limit to how much you can send with it. Also besides cryptocurrency.


----------



## oldandugly (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi I apreciat that in your case it's not so easy but I look for people that have moved to Europe & want Euros, I want pounds & we do an on the day transferbetween us. I also have a TRANSFERWISE account, you load the account with what ever $£€ form wherever ie; the US, give the card to the person wherever. the denomination Yen, €s you controle the currency. The cost to change is minimal & you get the bank day rate. However make sure that the person with the card only has access to the funds you put in, or you could be taken for a very expensive ride!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Mluck said:


> Besides Transferwise, because there is a limit to how much you can send with it. Also besides cryptocurrency.


There have been numerous threads/discussions on this subject in the past. Depends on your circumstances as to how might be best. Do some reading of past threads.

Fred


----------



## SteveHiggins1962 (Nov 9, 2019)

For 10 yrs I have used wire transfer( in Pesos) from US. For the past 4 yrs I have sent amounts sufficient to cover my fairly large Philippine medical bills( I'm not a veteran and cant avail of the VA). 

Since the US Banks charge $45 this only makes sense for someone like me who needs larger amounts every few months. I'm careful not to ever let my account here ever approach $10,000 so I never have to report my acct here.

Steve


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

If you can use a bank with branches in your home country.

I bank at HSBC and can transfer just about any amount for around $1. Transfer is instant and goes from my Canadian US account to my Phil US account.


----------



## SeyaRafael (Dec 30, 2019)

We often use Xoom, Western Union or Paypal.


----------



## mrtibbs (Jan 2, 2012)

I have used both Xoom and Western Union, to send funds to the Philippines. I caution anyone using Xoom as a transfer agent. I had issues 2 different time , years apart when they abruptly closed my account without explanation or reason, stating the user policy was violated, but failed to provide the violation. I had read and re-read all the user policy, finding i had NOT violated any provisions. While their transfer fees were better that WU, they are not transparent in how they do their business, even after they profited handsomely from me as a user.

Using Western Union has been trouble free, but have slightly higher transfer fees. you can earn points with every transfer and redeem them for reduced or no fee transfers. 

This just has been my experience.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

No experience with Xoom, but I've found Western Union to be expensive both in terms of their charges and poor exchange rate. TransferWise has always served me well with low fees and rates equal to XE.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

hogrider said:


> No experience with Xoom, but I've found Western Union to be expensive both in terms of their charges and poor exchange rate. TransferWise has always served me well with low fees and rates equal to XE.


Similar experience here.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

well, I used a carrier pigeion but he never returned. hahahhaha

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> well, I used a carrier pigeion but he never returned. hahahhaha
> 
> art


Just as well you only sent 2 pennies to lose, we always send 1 penny and the pigeon always makes it with the lighter load.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Just as well you only sent 2 pennies to lose, we always send 1 penny and the pigeon always makes it with the lighter load.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


It could be carried by an African Swallow!


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Mluck,

Forget the pigeon. Not reliable.

all jokes a side. Have you tried using World Remit? I have used them before with quick tranfer.

Art


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

greenstreak1946 said:


> well, I used a carrier pigeion but he never returned. hahahhaha
> 
> art


Well, Noah's ark is pretty crowded. I'm sure the pigeon had cabin fever.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Mluck said:


> Besides Transferwise, because there is a limit to how much you can send with it. Also besides cryptocurrency.


I get an occasional allowance from my parents LOL like I'm 10 years old again.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Just as well you only sent 2 pennies to lose, we always send 1 penny and the pigeon always makes it with the lighter load.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I guess I am out of luck on that method, Canada did away with the penny a few years ago.


----------

